# heir apparent - heir presumptive



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Κοίτα σύμπτωση με τα βασιλικά: χτες με απασχολούσε ο όρος _*heir apparent*_ και αναρωτιόμουν αν το _αναγκαστικός διάδοχος_ που δίνει το GWord είναι σωστό ή αν υπάρχει άλλος ειδικός όρος που να το διακρίνει από το *heir presumptive*, ή αν στα Ελληνικά λέμε _διάδοχος_ για όλα αδιακρίτως...



Για την ακρίβεια, σε Penguin, GWord και Magenta:

heir apparent = αναγκαίος κληρονόμος
heir presumptive = πιθανός κληρονόμος


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2011)

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σ' αυτά, αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτές οι αποδόσεις αφορούν κυρίως το κληρονομικό δίκαιο, και δεύτερον, αν, προκειμένου για τη μοναρχία, είναι προτιμότεροι άλλοι όροι (εάν και εφόσον δεν υπήρχαν παγιωμένοι σ' εμάς τον καιρό της δικής μας μοναρχίας), π.χ. εμφανής-εικαζόμενος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Το θέμα το συζητάνε και στη Βικιπαίδεια. Δεν ξέρω αν έβγαλαν άκρη:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συζήτηση:Παύλος_ντε_Γκρέτσια


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2011)

Ναι, κάποιοι λένε 'προφανής', αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται καλύτερο το εμφανής. Το 'προφανής' με πάει στο evident και στο obvious. Επίσης το 'πιθανός' με πάει περισσότερο στο possible ή στο plausible, ενώ το εικαζόμενος μου φαίνεται πιο κοντά στο presumptive. Δοκεί μοι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Σε νεότερα λεξικά επαναλαμβάνονται τα παραπάνω με εξαίρεση του Πατάκη, που έχει το παρακάτω:

heir apparent = φυσικός κληρονόμος, νόμιμος διάδοχος (Πατάκη)

Θα επανέλθω αύριο!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 16, 2011)

Λεπτότατη διάκριση που έχει σημασία κυρίως για τη διαδοχή σε θρόνο (και όχι τόσο για το κληρονομικό δίκαιο των κοινών θνητών :) ) και που δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αποδοθεί με παγιωμένη ελληνική ορολογία.

Να κρατήσουμε αυτό που λέει η Βίκι: "An heir apparent or heiress apparent is a person who is *first in line of succession and cannot be displaced from inheriting*, except by a change in the rules of succession.
An heir presumptive or heiress presumptive, by contrast, is someone who is *currently in line to inherit a title but whose claim can be displaced at any time* (in legal terms, is "subject to divestiture") *upon the occurrence of one or more events* or sets of events for which the system of inheritance allows, *such as the birth of a more eligible heir*".

Δηλ., για να παραθέσω το παράδειγμα της Βίκι, η Καρολίνα του Μονακό είναι heiress presumptive του αδελφού της, μέχρι (και αν) ο Αλβέρτος αποκτήσει "νόμιμο" [νόμιμο όσον αφορά τη διαδοχή στον θρόνο του Πριγκιπάτου του Μονακό] τέκνο. Αν αυτό είναι κορίτσι θα γίνει αυτή heiress presumptive. Αν είναι όμως αγόρι θα είναι heir apparent διότι ως πρωτότοκο άρρεν τέκνο δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να το κουνήσει από τη σειρά διαδοχής.

Πάμε στις αποδόσεις: το αναγκαίος δεν λέει τίποτε (είναι μάλλον αδόκιμο για την περίσταση για να είμαι ακριβής). Τα πιθανός, προφανής, εμφανής δεν είναι αρκούντως σαφή και θα μας προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα στη διάκριση. Το νόμιμος δεν είναι καταρχήν κακό για τη διαδοχή σε θρόνο, αλλά: α) δεν στέκει σε σύναψη με τον κληρονόμο (η νομιμότητα του κληρονόμου κρίνεται μετά το θάνατο του κληρονομουμένου), β) τόσο ο apparent, όσο και ο presumptive νόμιμοι διάδοχοι είναι.

Επομένως: 1. Όσον αφορά τη διαδοχή σε θρόνο καλύτερο μου φαίνεται να πάμε σε πιο ελεύθερες αποδόσεις: α. *heir apparent* = *διάδοχος πρίγκιπας, νόμιμος διάδοχος* (λόγω "εθιμικής" χρήσης) ή (ακόμη και σκέτο) *διάδοχος.* / β. heir presumptive = *πρώτος/ πρώτη στη σειρά διαδοχής, υπό αίρεση διάδοχος*, υπό αίρεση/ προσωρινά πρώτος/ πρώτη στη σειρά διαδοχής.

2. Για τους κοινούς θνητούς η υπόθεση αφορά κυρίως τους εν δυνάμει εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμους κάποιου. Π.χ. ο αδελφός άτεκνου είναι heir presumptive αυτού (η γέννηση ανηψιού/ ανηψιάς θα τον βγάλει από το παιχνίδι). Το τέκνο κάποιου, όμως, είναι heir apparent. Πρόχειρη πρόταση: α. *heir apparent = δυνάμει εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος*/ β. *heir presumptive = δυνάμει εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος υπό αίρεση*. 

Μας απομένει η περίπτωση κάποιου Α που είναι γνωστό ότι βάσει διαθήκης είναι κληρονόμος κάποιου Β χωρίς να είναι συγγενής του. Εδώ ο Α είναι heir presumptive του Β, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "εξ αδιαθέτου". Οπότε "*Υπό αίρεση/ Προσωρινός δυνάμει κληρονόμος*.

Τέσπα, αυτά από πρόχειρες προτάσεις. Αν κάποιο φωτεινό μυαλό φέρει κάτι καλύτερο (η θυμηθεί/ ξετρυπώσει κάτι από τα καθ' ημάς νομικά ή ιστορικά) θα μας σώσει από τις τσαπατσουλιές μου. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 17, 2011)

Καθόλου τσαπατσουλιές! Ωραίος, Ρογήρε!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καθόλου τσαπατσουλιές! Ωραίος, Ρογήρε!



[ούου... αυτό ειδικά το "δυνάμει εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος υπό αίρεση" μέχρι κι εγώ ο ίδιος θέλω 5-6 σόδες για να το χωνέψω :) ]


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2011)

Ήσουνα εξαιρετικά κατατοπιστικός, Ρογήρε, αλλά το "δυνάμει υπό αίρεση" τη ζητάει τη σόδα του. Ούτως ή άλλως, για να κληρονομήσει κάποιος, υποθέτω ότι το πράγμα τελεί π.χ. υπό την αίρεση να πεθάνει ο κληρονομούμενος χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί ο κληρονόμος στη μετάβαση σε τόπους χλοερούς. Στα συνήθη συμφραζόμενα, όταν ξέρουμε ότι μιλάμε για μη τεθνεώτες, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να δεχτούμε κατ' αρχήν τις πιο λιτές εκδοχές των προτάσεών σου:
heir apparent= εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος, heir presumptive= 1.[χωρίς διαθήκη] προσωρινός εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος, 2.[βάσει διαθήκης] προσωρινός κληρονόμος.
Εδώ δηλαδή (χωρίς να ανακατεύομαι με αμιγώς νομικές χρήσεις), θα προτιμούσα το απλούστατο "προσωρινός", αφού το πραγματικό νόημα είναι: "με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα, τα οποία, μην το ξεχνάμε, μπορεί και να αλλάξουν".

Για τους εστεμμένους (άλλος καημός κι αυτός!), θα κρατούσα:
heir apparent= διάδοχος*, heir presumptive= πρώτος/-η στη σειρά διαδοχής**
* Αν θέλουμε να προσδώσουμε την προσήκουσα μεγαλοπρέπεια, δεν προσθέτουμε καλύτερα "του θρόνου" ή "του Στέμματος"; Συμφωνώ για την "εθιμική" χρήση του "νόμιμος", αλλά και για το ότι ο προσδιορισμός αυτός είναι μάλλον παραπλανητικός.
** Δεν λέγεται και "τάξη διαδοχής";


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 17, 2011)

Συμφώνησα και με τις προτάσεις του Ρογήριου, συμφωνώ και με τις απλοποιήσεις του Θέμη (να πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι ένα φόρουμ έχει υψηλό επίπεδο!). Το δικό μου κείμενο αφορούσε σε βασιλικές οικογένειες και δεν χρειαζόταν πολλές λεπτομέρειες, οπότε το ζευγάρι "διάδοχος / πρώτος στη σειρά διαδοχής" μού ταιριάζει τέλεια. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Κάποιες πρόχειρες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι:

Ο *αναγκαίος κληρονόμος* έχει γερές ρίζες στα δικά μας νομικά κείμενα.
Στα θέματα της διαδοχής σε θρόνο δεν βλέπω να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί. Χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος *νόμιμος κληρονόμος* ή *φυσικός κληρονόμος* (_legal heir, legitimate heir, natural heir_), που δεν έχει σχέση με την αγγλική διάκριση _apparent - presumptive_. Οι Γάλλοι (εκτός από τα _héritier légitime_ ή _naturel_) τα επίμαχα τα κάνουν και τα δύο _héritier présomptif_. Στην απόδοση του δεύτερου βάζουν «sauf naissance d'un héritier en ligne directe» αν χρειαστεί να γίνει η διάκριση (λέει το Collins-Robert).
Στον Κάρολο, για τον οποίο ο Πάπυρος γράφει «νόμιμος διάδοχος» (και παραμένει επίκαιρος εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες) η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια έχει ένα λήμμα ελλειμματικό: «Είναι ο διαδοχής στον θρόνο 16 ανεξαρτήτων κυρίαρχων κρατών».
Αφού το «προφανής διάδοχος» είναι διαδεδομένο (αποδίδοντας π.χ. το _obvious successor_) και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό στα σχετικά εθιμοτυπικά, ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να βολευτούμε με την απλή λύση _προφανής διάδοχος - πιθανός διάδοχος_.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2011)

@nickel: mea culpa! Για τον αναγκαίο κληρονόμο φταίω εγώ, γιατί δεν υπήρξα αρκούντως σαφής, ήμουν όμως απρόσεκτος χαρακτηρίζοντάς τον ως "αδόκιμο *για την περίσταση*". Είχα στο μυαλό μου τη διαδοχή σε θρόνο. Τι είναι όμως ο αναγκαίος κληρονόμος: είναι αυτός από τους δυνάμει εξ αδιαθέτου κληρονόμους που έχοντας αναπαλλοτρίωτο δικαίωμα σε νόμιμη μοίρα δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί από την κληρονομική διαδοχή του κληρονομουμένου (τέκνα, σύζυγος). Οπότε, ναι, σαφώς και μπορεί να σταθεί ως απόδοση του heir apparent σε συγκείμενο κληρονομικού δικαίου. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα συνταχθώ με τις απλοποιημένες λύσεις του Θέμη (ειδικά για τους εστεμμένους 100%), ο οποίος πήγε τις λύσεις στο σημείο που κι εγώ θα ήθελα, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2012)

Ο άμεσος κληρονόμος του στέμματος, ο πρώτος στη σειρά διαδοχής, λέγεται απλά _διάδοχος _[ακριβέστερα πρίγκιπας διάδοχος] (Crown prince).
Ο δεύτερος στη σειρά διαδοχής, ο διάδοχος του διαδόχου (heir-presumptive) στην Ελλάδα ειπώθηκε _επίδοξος διάδοχος_.

Αυτό συνέβη δύο φορές στην ελληνική βασιλική οικογένεια:


ο Γεώργιος (κατόπιν βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Β΄), γιος του διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου, ήταν επίδοξος διάδοχος για το διάστημα 1890-1913, όσο ζούσε δηλαδή ο παππούς του, βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Α΄
ο Κωνσταντίνος (κατόπιν βασιλιάς Κωνσταντίνος Β΄), γιος του διαδόχου Παύλου, για το διάστημα 1940-1947, όσο βασίλευε δηλαδή ο θείος του, βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Β΄.


----------

